# Dams may go if bridge opposition eases



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

GT County: Dams may go if bridge opposition eases 
Chairman says two issues go 'hand in hand'

TRAVERSE CITY - The county might back a state idea to remove two dams along the Boardman River - but that support could hinge on the state easing opposition to the county's plans to build the Hartman-Hammond bridge.
DNR officials also see no link between the dam removal and building a new river crossing.
"In our mind, they are separate issues," said Tom Rozich, a DNR fisheries supervisor.
County officials don't agree. "I see them going hand in hand," commission chairman Peter Strom said. (more)

http://www.record-eagle.com/2003/oct/22dam.htm


----------



## d2upnorth (Mar 2, 2003)

Two dams for a bridge. Sounds like a deal. But it ain't! The dams are being lived with now, the new bridge has great potential for harm. I don't see the connection either.
d2


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

There is no connection other than the BS bluff of the county commissioner Peter Strom. Tom Rozich is correct.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

GT COUNTY: Several against dam removal 
County owns them; TCL&P operates them 

The meeting was intended to hear people's concerns and give the county's and Department of Natural Resources' reasons to consider removing the dams.

DNR fish biologist Todd Kalish said the state's main objective would be to restore cold-water fish species, that are inhibited by the relatively warm dam reservoirs. Dams also make for uneven and unnatural distribution of silt.	

http://www.record-eagle.com/2003/nov/11dam.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hartman-Hammond: County's statement 'flawed'
The 'bridge is dead,' says one opponent; county to push on 

TRAVERSE CITY - The county's environmental impact statement for its Hartman-Hammond bridge and corridor project is "seriously flawed" and its conclusions can't be trusted, state officials said.
"We cannot rely on (its) conclusions," said Stanley Pruss, deputy director of the state Department of Environmental Quality.

http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/mar/03bridge.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Commissioners stop bridge proposal until study 
http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/jul/31hh.htm

Aloia: DEQ is 'leading us on' 
TRAVERSE CITY - Grand Traverse County road commissioners have been asked to stop work on the Hartman-Hammond bridge project - this time by the officials who appoint them. 
The county board of commissioners this week passed a motion requesting the road commission pause action on the bridge project, including permit applications, until after completion of a comprehensive land use and transportation study.
County commissioners thought the pause was already in effect, but the road commission approved paying a consultant $76,000 to prepare a wetland permit to re-submit to the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality. 
An earlier permit application faced denial and was withdrawn. County administrator Dennis Aloia thinks a second application, despite changes, will meet the same fate because the DEQ is "leading us on."
"When I hear the DEQ quoting statements from the Michigan Land Use Institute, it speaks clearly to me who has whose ear," he said.
The MLUI has been a leading opponent of the bridge project.
Despite harsh words and skepticism about a study after the road commission's action, the county board wooed the institute and other bridge opponents into joining the study.
"This is a real breakthrough," board chairman Pete Strom said. "It's a great step forward because now everyone is willing to buy into the process."
John Nelson, co-chairman of the Northwest Michigan Environmental Action Council, an anti-bridge organization, said the agreed-upon process is the key.
"We are starting with a clean slate and we are going to do some real visioning with some real public input," Nelson said.
He said the first step is for all interested parties to decide on an independent facilitator to help determine what the study will include.
The MLUI's Kelly Thayer said the key to turning the study into reality is the road commission's willingness to help pursue funding for the study.
The county's first attempt to fund the study hit a brick wall when the Michigan Department of Transportation rejected a grant request.
Environmental groups said they will appeal to Gov. Jennifer Granholm to override MDOT's decision, and the county will seek federal money through Congressman Dave Camp and U.S. Sens. Carl Levin and Debbie Stabenow.
Road commission chairman Walter "Jay" Hooper, attended some meetings with the county and has put the issue on the road commission's agenda for its 7:30 a.m. meeting on Aug. 4 at the road commission's office.


----------

